# Blue Cheese Dressing Question



## giggler (May 30, 2011)

I have a nice chunk of Blue Cheese left over from snacks yesterday..

from searching, the Recipes look very close to my Green Goddess Recipe..

1/2 sour cream
1/2 good mayo
thin with milk
add a lot of parsley and green onion
small amount of Fish Sauce

is that about right?

Then add the Crumbled Blue Cheese?

I never thought I liked Blue Cheese much, but the kind my friend brought over yesterday to snack on during the car races is Sooo Goood!

I think it is from Wisconsin.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Zhizara (May 30, 2011)

giggler said:


> I have a nice chunk of Blue Cheese left over from snacks yesterday..
> 
> from searching, the Recipes look very close to my Green Goddess Recipe..
> 
> ...



Your Green Goddess dressing sounds good.

I also like to add crumbled bleu cheese to generic ranch dressing for a great dipping sauce.


----------



## ranleemil (May 30, 2011)

*My Fav*



giggler said:


> I have a nice chunk of Blue Cheese left over from snacks yesterday..
> 
> from searching, the Recipes look very close to my Green Goddess Recipe..
> 
> ...


 Thats the way I make it! I sometimes use buttermilk to thin it, if I have it. I also use Worcestershire instead of fish sauce, although I love and use a lot of fish sauce! A small slug of hot sauce is also added sometimes. I've been on a wedge salad kick recently and make this frequently.


----------



## pacanis (May 30, 2011)

I add crumbled blue cheese to salads using storebought blue cheese dressing (I like Ken's Steakhouse). And it is great on salads using Catalina... and Italian... and...
Let us know how that recipe turns out. It sounds good!


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2011)

You can also make a regular vinaigrette, then crumble some blue cheese and add it. Then whisk until the blue cheese dissolves. I is surprisingly creamy.


----------



## Constance (May 30, 2011)

All I do is thin Miracle Whip with a little milk and stir in a bunch of crumbled bleu cheese. If you use mayo instead, add a little lemon juice, but the MW doesn't need it.


----------



## blissful (May 31, 2011)

giggler said:


> I think it is from Wisconsin.


 
MM Bleu Cheese! 
What isn't good from Wisconsin?


----------



## pacanis (May 31, 2011)

blissful said:


> MM Bleu Cheese!
> What isn't good from Wisconsin?


 
Old Milwaukee


----------



## msmofet (May 31, 2011)

*Ms. Mofet's Blue cheese dressing/dip*


Blue cheese (Trader Joe's Blue Cave aged or Danish blue cheese are my favs ) - 1/2 lb. - softened
Cream cheese - 8 oz. - softened
Sour cream - 8 - 16 oz. - room temp - add more or less to adjust taste depth and/or consistency you like
Bacon (to taste)- fried, drained and crumbled

Add all ingredients to processor and pulse till well mixed. Refrigerate several hours or overnight. Serve as dip or as salad dressing.


----------



## Zhizara (May 31, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Old Milwaukee



Thanks for the laugh Pac.  It is pretty bad beer.


----------



## blissful (May 31, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Old Milwaukee


 
Well, yes, you have a point!


----------



## Soup (May 31, 2011)

A splash of white balsamic, champagne, or distilled white vinegar is also great in a mayo/sour cream based blue cheese dressing.  By a splash I mean about a 1/4 cup for a 2 gallon recipe.


----------

